
Psychedelic drugs could reduce criminal behavior - anythingnonidin
http://www.uab.edu/news/innovation/item/8802-study-suggests-psychedelic-drugs-could-reduce-criminal-behavior
======
anythingnonidin
Paper:
[http://journals.sagepub.com/doi/full/10.1177/026988111773568...](http://journals.sagepub.com/doi/full/10.1177/0269881117735685)

First Published October 17, 2017 (Today)

